# Another Euro Skull question



## djohns13 (Aug 25, 2006)

I apologize if this question has been asked and answered previously.

I have an 8 point buck skull that was very discolored after the bugs finished (I am not sure why but it also happened to a coyote skull I have). I brushed on several coats of 40% peroxide with poor results so I decided to immerse the skull in the peroxide to a point below the antler bases to protect them from being discolored. As the peroxide works and bubbles up, I am afraid that I am going to get some antler discoloration plus I still have part of the skull cap not getting whitened effectively.

What can I use to wrap the antlers in to ensure that peroxide doesn't get to them, then I can immerse the whole skull in the peroxide to get uniform whitening?

Thanks very much in advance for your advice.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Unfortunately that is exactly why i boil and scrape my skulls, they always turn out white and dont yellow. I will tell you what though if you insist on using bugs to finish your mounts, maybe soak it in dawn and try to degrease it, heat water up and let simmer in it for a while. I am sorry i am kinda pissy about this but i always get told boiling is the most terrible way to mount anything but they always turn out fine when i do them. The 40% peroxide will only go so far my friend, the whitening begins on when you prep and begin your meat removal. Sorry you are having trouble but like i said try re-degreasing it cause the yellow is from fat that got broken down(rotted) and soaked into the bone.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

why dont you just spray paint it bright white i paint mine black to match the bow but you can paint it white too


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

go to sally beauty supply and purchase some basic white..mix the powder with the volume 40 peroxide into a paste. Paint the paste in every crevice of the skull, wrap in seran wrap, and put in front of a heater for a few hours. After heated unwrap and rinse off..should be bright white.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

never tried this, but read somewhere in the past that you can wrap the skull under the pedicles with a wrag or paper towel, and let the chemical soak up the towel so it comes in contact just under the burrs but not over them... not sure how great it would work, but worth a try.. let me know if it works out for ya


----------

